# My Aquascaping tools. Photography.



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

As it says really. I was playing with my new camara, the Canon 350D.
Please let me know what you think.


*AV 5.6 
TV 1/30 sec
ISO 100
Metering mode Pattern
Focal length 37mm with No1 and No2 cloe up filters*


*Av 5.6
TV 1/40
ISO 100
Focal length 55mm*


*AV 5.6
TV 1/50
ISO 100
Focal length 45mm*


*AV 5.6
TV 1/50
ISO 100
Focal length 45mm*


*AV 5.6
TV 1/25
ISO 100
Focal length 47mm*


*AV 6.5
TV 1/30
Focal lenght 53mm*


*AV 6.5
TV 1/40
Focal length 34mm*

Hope you all like them.

Regards,
Graeme.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice depth of field use. I liked the first one the best.


----------



## the-single-pringle (Jan 8, 2007)

*Backdrop*

What are you using for your background? I like the picture of the scissors b/c of the "parallel" from the blades and the handles. Nice work, have fun with your new camera. I have a 20D, it a nice toy.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome !
Good depth of field and lighting.
I've found another 2 friends using Canon 
Im using canon 400D
ahh,moody what lense that you've used ?


----------



## tutquarium (May 27, 2005)

Very nice work. May I request for a permission to use one of them as my new avatar?


----------

